# Looking for new "feel good" destinations



## Quilter (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a 5 night travel certificate and don't know where to use it.   

The only destination outside the US that I'm currently interested in is Wales and I'm working on that in a different thread.

Places like HHI, Desert Springs, Florida, Arizona are all covered by timeshare stays.   With this I'm looking for a hotel in a place that has charm, activities like easy/moderate hiking and biking, beautiful scenery.

I've been to Bend, OR several times for the Sisters Quilt Show.   The last stay was pretty perfect.   We stayed in a new SpringHill Suites.   Very nice hotel.  Weather was good enough to float down the river on large tubes.   We went kayaking in a lake in the mountains.   The added benefit of the quilt show was like attending a famed art show.   A garden show would also be something of interest.   We've been to Williamsburg during Virginia Garden Week.  

Got any ideas for me to research?


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 26, 2018)

How about South Dakota where you can visit Mount Rushmore and other sites?  I know there's a Residence Inn in Rapid City that gets good reviews.  This is something I am planning on in the next two to three years.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 26, 2018)

Seattle area or Victoria and Vancouver Island ?


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 26, 2018)

You might want to consider Arches and Canyonland in Moab, Utah. We stayed at a new Springhill Suites a couple years ago and enjoyed the scenery and hiking. It would require a flight and relatively long drive to get there though. The other thing that I just researched is that Marriott increased the category to 8. It was a 5 when we stayed there two years ago. No doubt, it is a popular destination.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 26, 2018)

New Mexico?


----------



## Quilter (Apr 26, 2018)

We took the kids cross country once.  Went to Souix falls, mt Rushmore and Yellowstone.  Another time we went to Vancouver and Victoria.  That was a great trip.  Did gardens on Victoria, the Whistler Mountaineer, ferry and float plane back to airport.

Canyonland and New Mexico are good suggestions.  

Anything in the States that compares to the walking tours in England?


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 26, 2018)

Asheville, NC, or  Charleston, SC


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 26, 2018)

We stayed in Charleston on MRPs a couple years ago.  Courtyard on Calhoun St.  A nice hotel and a wonderful city.  The concierge was one of the most helpful and enthusiastic people we have ever met.  Gave us a private night-time tour of the historic district.   Charleston has a huge number of eclectic restaurants, with every taste imaginable.  Plus, Fort Sumpter, The Marketplace, Historic District, plantations, gardens.  You can't go wrong.  Kevin, the concierge, hooked us up with an eco-tour that we would never have thought of.  Made reservations at a bunch of restaurants.  Gave us "special" maps of the city for special sites.  A wonderful week in our lives....


----------



## Quilter (Apr 26, 2018)

Being close to the Appalachian Trail has been something I’ve thought about.  My sister lives in Maggie NC (near Asheville) so I’m familiar with that area.  If possible I’ll be down there when my niece has her summer trip to see her mom.  There are local hotels but no Marriott in Maggie.  I usually stay at a BW right across the street from my sister,

I need to look closer at communities along the trail.  We like to stop in Fancy Gap when driving south.  West Virginia is beautiful to drive through.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 26, 2018)

Charleston is very nice.  DD was married there in ‘14.   We used the courtyard on Calhoun for the wedding party.  

This past Christmas we met DD and SIL in Charleston for 5 nights.  We were going to stay at the waterfront courtyard but changed to a pet friendly inn my daughter found because they had her little dog with her.  It was the Indigo Inn.  Interesting diversion from the usual Marriott experience.


----------



## Katfan (Apr 26, 2018)

We have traveled all over the country and have been surprised by so many of our destinations. I would suggest Austin TX. What a wonderful city with so many restaurants and historic sites as well as a very modern vibe.  We loved the city and the surrounding area. Stayed at the JW Marriott that had just opened. Made a day trip to San Antonio and another to Fredericksburg. What a wonderful small town with a world class museum-the hometown of Admiral Nimitz and site of the Museum of the Pacific War. So much to see that was not expected. Everyone says Austin is a young person’s city but we are in our sixties (one a diehard Republican and the other a Democrat) and thoroughly enjoyed our stay. We keep saying if we had to live in Texas it would be in Austin.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 26, 2018)

Gaylord Opryland??


----------



## amycurl (Apr 26, 2018)

Woodstock, VT; Santa Fe, NM, New River Gorge area


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gblotter (Apr 27, 2018)

There is a brand new Springhill Suites in Springdale, Utah just outside the gates of Zion National Park.

It is the nicest Springhill Suites I have ever visited, and it is in a spectacular setting. Simply stunning.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/sguzi-springhill-suites-springdale-zion-national-park/

Scenic hiking trails are plentiful, but expect crowds (depending on the time of year). For good reason, Zion National Park is the third most visited in the national park system with 4.5 million visitors annually.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 27, 2018)

My suggestion are Virginia Beach, Va., Nage Head, NC or Washington, DC.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 27, 2018)

gblotter said:


> There is a brand new Springhill Suites in Springdale, Utah just outside the gates of Zion National Park.
> 
> It is the nicest Springhill Suites I have ever visited, and it is in a spectacular setting. Simply stunning.
> 
> ...



Awesome.  We have 4 nights booked there in September on rewards points.  We’re really looking forward to it.


----------



## Fairwinds (Apr 28, 2018)

I know OP stated that AZ was covered by timeshare but I’m reminded of the courtyard in Page Arizona. Very nice hotel, lake Powell, Glen Canyon dam, slot canyon hikes, golf and more. Great thread by the way, entertaining myself looking up all suggestions.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm glad others are getting ideas from the thread.   

I've concluded the suggestions for out West are all good for another time.   We have Desert Springs reserved in November.   

I'm thinking something along the Appalachian Trail or Blue Ridge Parkway or where they intersect.  Went to the bookstore tonight and found 2 books from Moon.   Blue Ridge Parkway Road Trip and Road Trip USA Appalachian Trail.  Now to narrow it down to a city and state.   

Funny, we've spent the night many times near Charleston, Beckley, Princeton and Wytheville WVA without exploring the local area.   Generally we're traveling through there between December and April.   We've focused on getting to the mountains by dinner and then crossing them next morning in daylight.   

We did get off the road once for lunch at the Greenbriar in White Sulphur Springs.


----------



## Fairwinds (Apr 29, 2018)

Not a budget stop but definitely loads of activities here:

https://primland.com/
Or

https://www.salamanderresort.com/stay/rooms-suites?room=Suites


----------



## Quilter (Apr 29, 2018)

Fairwinds, beautiful resorts.   I just reserved 2 nights at another grand inn, Omni's Grove Park Inn, based on a tip from another Tugger.   I'll combine it with a couple days in Maggie to see my sister.   My niece is planning to take us to a section of the Appalachian Trail between Maggie and TN.   She's experienced with hiking in the area. On previous trips we've driven part of the Blue Ridge Parkway and climbed Waterrock Knob.   

On the way to the Inn we can ride a bit of the Blue Ridge Parkway to get to Grandfather Mt. and the mile high swinging bridge.


----------



## Bunk (Apr 29, 2018)

Iggyearl said:


> We stayed in Charleston on MRPs a couple years ago.  Courtyard on Calhoun St.  A nice hotel and a wonderful city.  The concierge was one of the most helpful and enthusiastic people we have ever met.  Gave us a private night-time tour of the historic district.   Charleston has a huge number of eclectic restaurants, with every taste imaginable.  Plus, Fort Sumpter, The Marketplace, Historic District, plantations, gardens.  You can't go wrong.  Kevin, the concierge, hooked us up with an eco-tour that we would never have thought of.  Made reservations at a bunch of restaurants.  Gave us "special" maps of the city for special sites.  A wonderful week in our lives....



Kevin is the best concierge we've met.  Sadly, I don't believe he is at the Courtyard Historic District any longer.


----------



## Fairwinds (Apr 30, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Fairwinds, beautiful resorts.   I just reserved 2 nights at another grand inn, Omni's Grove Park Inn, based on a tip from another Tugger.   I'll combine it with a couple days in Maggie to see my sister.   My niece is planning to take us to a section of the Appalachian Trail between Maggie and TN.   She's experienced with hiking in the area. On previous trips we've driven part of the Blue Ridge Parkway and climbed Waterrock Knob.
> 
> On the way to the Inn we can ride a bit of the Blue Ridge Parkway to get to Grandfather Mt. and the mile high swinging bridge.



Great choice, we will honeymoon this year at the Omni, Homestead. safe travels!


----------



## Quilter (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh that looks beautiful too Fairwinds.   They are offering the same summer special I got for the Grove Park Inn.   So tempting. 

I see you're from Virginia.   That's my favorite Southern accent.   

I'm really liking these two new books I got. . .Blue Ridge Parkway Road Trip and Road Trip USA Appalachian Trail by Moon.   Our DD and SIL are being relocated back to the States.   We are so-o-o-o hoping they get their first choice of a spot in Virginia.


----------



## Ewiike (Apr 30, 2018)

Williamsburg , NYC area...I would love to go and explore the Olympic Peninsula next summer , but I'm not sure you can use your certificate there..


----------



## Quilter (May 1, 2018)

Ewiike said:


> Williamsburg , NYC area...I would love to go and explore the Olympic Peninsula next summer , but I'm not sure you can use your certificate there..




We've covered Williamsburg and NYC although I'd like to visit the farms on the east end of Long Island.  We own at the Manor Club in Williamsburg.

I had to look up the Olympic Peninsula.   You mean in Washington?   That looks really nice.   I didn't find a Marriott brand hotel on the list but I found a Holiday Inn Express that looks good.   We are part of that loyalty program too and I'm confident I can come up  with points to burn.   Just got the IHG credit card this year.   It's a good one with an annual free night for a low annual fee.

Edited to say I did find 2 Marriott's across the Strait on Vancouver Island.  We've been to one of them but it's back on the list of hopes for the kids when they get back to the States.


----------



## Old Hickory (May 1, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Fairwinds, beautiful resorts.   I just reserved 2 nights at another grand inn, Omni's Grove Park Inn, based on a tip from another Tugger.   I'll combine it with a couple days in Maggie to see my sister.   My niece is planning to take us to a section of the Appalachian Trail between Maggie and TN.   She's experienced with hiking in the area. On previous trips we've driven part of the Blue Ridge Parkway and climbed Waterrock Knob.
> 
> On the way to the Inn we can ride a bit of the Blue Ridge Parkway to get to Grandfather Mt. and the mile high swinging bridge.



Make sure you get an original inn room at the Grove Park Inn.  Otherwise, you're just in a hotel.    

I've hiked separate sections of the AT (Georgia, Tennessee, NC, and Virginia) and will tell you that it's not all scenic and almost never fun.   Around the area you plan to be, I would suggest Roan Highlands and Grayson Highlands .   Both are balds (or knobs) which are open meadows atop mountains where you'll experience amazing vistas with wildflowers, mountain laurel, blackberry, and wildlife (wild horses).  Otherwise, you're just hiking in the forest among trees, trees, and more trees.  

The mountain azaleas and laurel peak bloom in early June.  Which might be a week later due to the cold temperatures this spring. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ewiike (May 1, 2018)

Quilter said:


> We've covered Williamsburg and NYC although I'd like to visit the farms on the east end of Long Island.  We own at the Manor Club in Williamsburg.
> 
> I had to look up the Olympic Peninsula.   You mean in Washington?   That looks really nice.   I didn't find a Marriott brand hotel on the list but I found a Holiday Inn Express that looks good.   We are part of that loyalty program too and I'm confident I can come up  with points to burn.   Just got the IHG credit card this year.   It's a good one with an annual free night for a low annual fee.
> 
> Edited to say I did find 2 Marriott's across the Strait on Vancouver Island.  We've been to one of them but it's back on the list of hopes for the kids when they get back to the States.


Yes , Washington state. I would love to spend a few days in the mountains!I don't mind to sleep in the car or tent.
They have beautiful vineries on Long Island , worth of a visit!


----------



## Quilter (May 1, 2018)

Old Hickory said:


> Make sure you get an original inn room at the Grove Park Inn.  Otherwise, you're just in a hotel.
> 
> I've hiked separate sections of the AT (Georgia, Tennessee, NC, and Virginia) and will tell you that it's not all scenic and almost never fun.   Around the area you plan to be, I would suggest Roan Highlands and Grayson Highlands .   Both are balds (or knobs) which are open meadows atop mountains where you'll experience amazing vistas with wildflowers, mountain laurel, blackberry, and wildlife (wild horses).  Otherwise, you're just hiking in the forest among trees, trees, and more trees.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Very helpful.

We will be there June 17-21 so I'm hoping the blooms plenty at that time.  

I have requested the 4th or 5th floor in the original section of the Inn.


----------



## Quilter (May 3, 2018)

If others in the Virginia/North Carolina area are following this thread we are planning to visit Roan Highlands and/or Grayson Highlands on June 16th if anyone would like to join us.


----------



## Password is taco (May 3, 2018)

Portland, Maine

They have a couple Marriott's including one called The Press Hotel, Autograph Collection.  Not sure if that's eligible for your situation, but there are a couple others as well.  I have stayed at the Courtyard there and it's very nice, recently updated.

Happy travels!


----------



## Ewiike (May 3, 2018)

Quilter said:


> I have a 5 night travel certificate and don't know where to use it.
> 
> The only destination outside the US that I'm currently interested in is Wales and I'm working on that in a different thread.
> 
> ...


Just another idea: Great Lakes area?


----------



## Fasttr (May 3, 2018)

Ewiike said:


> Just another idea: Great Lakes area?


That would be a staycation I believe.


----------



## Quilter (May 3, 2018)

Ewiike said:


> Just another idea: Great Lakes area?



Marriott manages a beautiful property in Bay Harbor, MI.   Many Chicagoans come to the western shore of MI for vacations and to visit their summer homes.   We've been to the Inn at Bay Harbor  https://www.innatbayharbor.com in both summer and fall using II exchange (very difficult) and MR travel certificates.   Each unit is a whole ownership through Boyne.  Boyne does a good job of renting out high demand weeks for the owners so they are rarely deposited into II.   I did look for this summer and there was no availability.   I thought of pushing it by calling the manager to see if he/she would open a spot for a reservation but it wasn't that urgent a desire to return.   Hence, the beginning of this thread to find something new.   

We love our Up North Michigan in the summer and fall.   There are good options other than using Marriott.   If you want grand we have the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island https://www.grandhotel.com or Hotel Iroquois https://www.iroquoishotel.com.   If you love the charm of a motor court like in the days of my youth there is the sweetest, cleanest place in Mackinaw City within walking distance of The Bridge.  Lamplighter Motel http://www.lamplightermotel.com


----------



## Quilter (Jun 17, 2018)

We’re on our “Trail Tour”.  First stop was Hocking Hills State Park in Ohio.  We stayed at the Fairfield Inn in Athens.  Next stop the Fairfield Inn in Wytheville.  Lovely dinner downtown at Graze on Main.  Next we were going to stop at Grayson Highlands but someone at church this morning said there was a”bear alert”.  Another’s woman told us Roan Highlands was having its annual rhododendron festival.  So we switched plans and headed to Roan Mountain.  Walked to a bald “knob”.   

Now we’re settled in at the Grove Park Inn (thank you Marty).  Yes, this is a new “feel good” destination!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jun 18, 2018)

Quilter said:


> We've covered Williamsburg and NYC although I'd like to visit the farms on the east end of Long Island.  We own at the Manor Club in Williamsburg.
> 
> I had to look up the Olympic Peninsula.   You mean in Washington?   That looks really nice.   I didn't find a Marriott brand hotel on the list but I found a Holiday Inn Express that looks good.   We are part of that loyalty program too and I'm confident I can come up  with points to burn.   Just got the IHG credit card this year.   It's a good one with an annual free night for a low annual fee.
> 
> Edited to say I did find 2 Marriott's across the Strait on Vancouver Island.  We've been to one of them but it's back on the list of hopes for the kids when they get back to the States.



Maine- Mount Desert Island- Acadia National Park.
Beautiful hikes of all levels, biking, beach, lake, gardens
I don’t believe there is a Marriott- there are other chains plus independent hotels, inns, b&bs


----------



## Quilter (Jun 18, 2018)

Old Hickory said:


> Make sure you get an original inn room at the Grove Park Inn.  Otherwise, you're just in a hotel.
> 
> I've hiked separate sections of the AT (Georgia, Tennessee, NC, and Virginia) and will tell you that it's not all scenic and almost never fun.   Around the area you plan to be, I would suggest Roan Highlands and Grayson Highlands .   Both are balds (or knobs) which are open meadows atop mountains where you'll experience amazing vistas with wildflowers, mountain laurel, blackberry, and wildlife (wild horses).  Otherwise, you're just hiking in the forest among trees, trees, and more trees.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the knob suggestion.  It was beautiful.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 20, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Thank you for the knob suggestion.  It was beautiful.



I saw a photo of Roan Highlands and thought it was out of this world (literally) yet was only a few hundred miles from my home.  So we took a long weekend to visit the area and hike the AT in both directions.  We were there in mid-June, like you, and the sights/smells/sounds of the rhodies in full bloom were amazing.   

For those wondering about my "sounds" remark, it was the low humming sound of bees busily at work.  You didn't see them but you could hear them.


----------



## skyequeen (Jun 21, 2018)

If you go to Long Island you want to go to the North Fork for the wineries.  Unfortunately closest Marriott hotel is still Hauppauge I believe.  Haven't been in area in years but at least 45 minutes away I think.  People stay in the town of Greenport in B&B's, etc.  You can combine with a trip to NYC then take the LI RR to Greenport where tours to the wineries are available.  We plan to go in the next couple of years.  October is the big time to go because of harvest time.


----------



## Bolen (Jun 23, 2018)

With a Marriott right in town center, you can't miss with a visit to Newport, RI. Tremendous walk about town with perfect waterfront atmosphere blended with history, dozens of restaurants, dinner theater, casino, old churches and synagogues. The biggest draw of course are the well preserved over the top mansions of Vanderbilt's era. If you still have time, there's the Cliff Walk, the Ocean Drive, and some beaches to visit...Oh yeah the National Tennis Hall of Fame is here too if you're a fan... Five days won't get it all done...


----------



## tugcccsp (Jun 23, 2018)

gblotter said:


> There is a brand new Springhill Suites in Springdale, Utah just outside the gates of Zion National Park.
> 
> It is the nicest Springhill Suites I have ever visited, and it is in a spectacular setting. Simply stunning.
> 
> ...


The 1st part of  November is a beautiful time to go to Zion.


----------



## jwkinggaic (Jun 23, 2018)

Sedona AZ in spring and fall. Great scenery, biking, wonderful hiking and plenty of other things to do in the area. March is a busy month due to families on spring break. April and October ideal....Breckenridge CO in summer months. Quaint town, beautiful scenery plus good hiking.


----------



## eppyvox (Jul 11, 2018)

Quilter said:


> I have a 5 night travel certificate and don't know where to use it.
> 
> The only destination outside the US that I'm currently interested in is Wales and I'm working on that in a different thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## eppyvox (Jul 11, 2018)

Look into Sporthotel Theresa in the Ziller Valley, Austria


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2018)

I am with you on this one.  I have a 5-night certificate I have to use with Marriott by the end of the year.  I already saved it from last year.  I have no idea where to go.  I would love a drive-to location, and Rick mentioned the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, and unfortunately for us, there are no Marriott hotels nearby.  I was looking forward to that. 

I have so many timeshares to use.  I am unsure how to use this certificate.  My kids would say, "Oh, what a problem to have, Mom."  

So just now I looked at Carlsbad, NM, and there are Marriott hotels there, and that is something I have always wanted to do and is a drive-to location.  Walking through a lot of the caves won't be all that easy for my hip.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 11, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am with you on this one.  I have a 5-night certificate I have to use with Marriott by the end of the year.  I already saved it from last year.  I have no idea where to go.  I would love a drive-to location, and Rick mentioned the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, and unfortunately for us, there are no Marriott hotels nearby.  I was looking forward to that.
> 
> I have so many timeshares to use.  I am unsure how to use this certificate.  My kids would say, "Oh, what a problem to have, Mom."
> 
> So just now I looked at Carlsbad, NM, and there are Marriott hotels there, and that is something I have always wanted to do and is a drive-to location.  Walking through a lot of the caves won't be all that easy for my hip.



We are going to Zion in September and staying a few free nights in a Marriott there.  Springdale, actually, just outside the park.  A little bit of a far drive for y’all but I’m sure there’s great stuff to see along the way.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 5, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> You might want to consider Arches and Canyonland in Moab, Utah. We stayed at a new Springhill Suites a couple years ago and enjoyed the scenery and hiking. It would require a flight and relatively long drive to get there though. The other thing that I just researched is that Marriott increased the category to 8. It was a 5 when we stayed there two years ago. No doubt, it is a popular destination.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike




I’m going through this thread again to see what was suggested.  We’re at the airport in Flagstaff waiting for flight home.  Back in May I had no idea we’d be flying to DEN, going to Grand Junction, Moab, Arches, monument valley, Zion and Lake Powell.  It’s been beautiful trip.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Quilter said:


> I’m going through this thread again to see what was suggested.  We’re at the airport in Flagstaff waiting for flight home.  Back in May I had no idea we’d be flying to DEN, going to Grand Junction, Moab, Arches, monument valley and Lake Powell.  It’s been beautiful trip.



Outstanding! Yes, that is a beautiful part of the country. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Safe travels home.

Mike


----------



## Quilter (Sep 5, 2018)

Since beginning this thread I’ve made 3 impromptu trips.  Wales with my DD, NC (Asheville/Maggie Valley area) with DH and the latest Denver to Flagstaff trip with DH, DD and  SIL. 

Next is a Thanksgiving trip to Palm Desert.  DD and SIL will join us on that trip but we won’t be staying at same property.  We have an II exchange to DSV2, they will be down the road at a Residence Inn.  I’d like to introduce them to the area in case they want to return.


----------



## silentg (Sep 5, 2018)

Safe trip home!


----------

